# New ap to report invasive species



## Quaker (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc...nvasive-species-information-network/21313505/

http://www.misin.msu.edu/ and http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_59996---,00.html

seems population of feral swine downgraded


----------

